# OT > Offtopic >  Pääkaupunkiseudun sosioekonomiset erot alueittain

## kuukanko

Tälläkin foorumilla keskustelussa viitataan usein alueiden sosioekonomisiin eroihin joukkoliikenteestä keskusteltaessa. Pääkaupunkiseudusta puhuttaessa ei tarvitse enää mutuilla siinä asiassa, sillä Helsingin kaupungin tietokeskus on julkaissut tutkimuksen aiheesta, jossa eroja havainnollistetaan mm. selkeillä karttakuvilla: http://www.hel.fi/hel2/Tietokeskus/j...14_Vilkama.pdf

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kiitokset kiinnostavasta raportista. Raporttia en kommentoi: aihepiiri on sellainen, että olen pelkästään vastaanottavalla puolella.

----------


## Minä vain

Onpa hurjia tilastoja. Jakomäessä asuvista 2564-vuotiaista 38 prosentilla ei ole peruskoulun jälkeistä koulutusta. Länsimäessä kohta enemmistö lapsista on vieraskielisiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onpa hurjia tilastoja. Jakomäessä asuvista 2564-vuotiaista 38 prosentilla ei ole peruskoulun jälkeistä koulutusta. Länsimäessä kohta enemmistö lapsista on vieraskielisiä.


Ikävintä tässä raportissa on se että se on täysin julkinen ja tekee vaikeaksi myydä asuntoa joka sijaitsee lähellä niitä alueita jotka on karttaan meritty mustiksi. Vaikka toisaalta kaikkien paikkakuntalaisten  tiedossa ovat olleet jo ennestään alueiden erityispiirteet. Korkeintaan ulkopaikkakuntalaista voi yrittää höynäyttää.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Jos meillä olisi päinvastoin 100% tasa-arvoistetut alueet, kaikkialla olisi yhtä kallista asua ja köyhät muuttaisivat tasa-arvoalueen ulkopuolelle. Näinhän meillä on jo osittain tapahtunut, ja ilmiöön on vastattu rakentamalla isompia ja nopeampia teitä.

Alueen erityispiirteet tuskin tulivat yllätyksenä alueelle aikanaan omistusasuntoa hankkineelle. Vaikka alue slummiutuisi totaalisesti jälkeenpäin, omistusasunto on kuitenkin sijoitus ja spekulaatiota asuinalueen tulevaisuudesta. Uhkapeli ei aina kannata.

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvin rohkea selvitys. Ihmettelen, että tällaisen on saanut julkaista. Tästähän käy esimerkiksi inhottavasti ilmi se, että maahanmuuttajat, korkea työttömyys ja matala tulotaso ovat kaikki samoilla alueilla, mikä ei oikein istu viralliseen liturgiaan.

Jokohan nyt saataisiin joku virallinenkin taho myöntämään, että white flight on täyttä totta jo Suomessakin? Siihen on ollut hyvin vaikea puuttua, kun ongelmaa ei virallisesti ole ollut olemassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos meillä olisi päinvastoin 100% tasa-arvoistetut alueet, kaikkialla olisi yhtä kallista asua ja köyhät muuttaisivat tasa-arvoalueen ulkopuolelle. Näinhän meillä on jo osittain tapahtunut, ja ilmiöön on vastattu rakentamalla isompia ja nopeampia teitä.


Eivätköhän ne ole ne rikkaat jotka muuttavat tasa-arvoistetun alueen ulkopuolelle? Köyhillä on toki varaa ajaa autolla pitkiäkin matkoja töihin korvesta, mutta vain rikkaat voivat hyötyä siitä että heidän ei tarvitse asua samassa paikassa kuin köyhien koska heillä on myös varaa ajaa taksilla se matka jos menojalka on jäänyt vipattamaan Helsingin yöelämässä. 




> Alueen erityispiirteet tuskin tulivat yllätyksenä alueelle aikanaan omistusasuntoa hankkineelle. Vaikka alue slummiutuisi totaalisesti jälkeenpäin, omistusasunto on kuitenkin sijoitus ja spekulaatiota asuinalueen tulevaisuudesta. Uhkapeli ei aina kannata.


Tällaisia raportteja ei pitäisi julkaista tai ei varsinkaan valtamediassa, koska sitä voi hyödyntää kaikenlaiseen epäoleelliseen: Nimbyilyyn. koulushoppailuun, juupas-eipäs väittelyyn alueiden paremuudesta, syrjintään jopa työpaikoilla jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Eivätköhän ne ole ne rikkaat jotka muuttavat tasa-arvoistetun alueen ulkopuolelle?


Ei ne yhden koon sukkahousut sovi kenellekään. Koska ei olla Pohjois-Koreassa, sen tasa-arvoistetun teoria-alueen ulkopuolelle muuttaisivat aika monet; ne, joilla ei olisi varaa asua siellä ja ne, jotka haluaisivat jotain parempaa.

En ylipäätään ole varma siitä, että tällainen totaalitasa-arvo on edes tavoiteltavaa. Voisiko olla niin, että toimivan yhteiskunnan kannalta on hyvä, että on omaleimaisia alueita erilaisine tulotasoineen, koulutustasoineen ja mamuasteineen?




> Tällaisia raportteja ei pitäisi julkaista tai ei varsinkaan valtamediassa, koska sitä voi hyödyntää kaikenlaiseen epäoleelliseen: Nimbyilyyn. koulushoppailuun, juupas-eipäs väittelyyn alueiden paremuudesta, syrjintään jopa työpaikoilla jne.


Vaikka tulos on kiusallinen virallisen totuuden kannalta, minusta on hyvä, että raportti on julkaistu rehellisesti. Jos tahtoo lukea unelmahöttöä, voi lukea Hesaria. Mutta jos tahtoo todella saada työkaluja puuttua noihin ongelmiin, on oltava oikeaa tietoa. Kai tässäkin on niin, että tieto lisää tuskaa, mutta ilman sitä tietoa ei ole keinoja estää tilanteen kehittymistä yhä huonompaan suuntaan.

Esimerkeistäsi tuo koulushoppailu on täyttä päätä jo käynnissä, enkä syyllistä siitä niitä vanhempia, joilla on siihen mahdollisuus. Jokaisen vanhemman intressi on turvata lapselle mahdollisimman turvallinen ja oppimista tukeva kouluympäristö. Se, ettei tämä ole esim. kaikissa pk-seudun kouluissa mahdollista, ei johdu pelkästään kaupunginosien eritytymisestä eikä ole vain pk-seudun kuntien vika, mutta aika paljon siihen pystyy asuinpaikkansa oikein valitsemalla kuitenkin vaikuttamaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos meillä olisi päinvastoin 100% tasa-arvoistetut alueet, kaikkialla olisi yhtä kallista asua ja köyhät muuttaisivat tasa-arvoalueen ulkopuolelle. Näinhän meillä on jo osittain tapahtunut, ja ilmiöön on vastattu rakentamalla isompia ja nopeampia teitä.


Helsingissähän on yksi asuinalue, jonka on tasa-arvoistettu, nimittäin Suomenlinna. Melkein kaikki asunnot ovat edullisia vuokra-asuntoja, joiden vuokra kattaa ylläpitokustannukset mutta ei tuota voittoa. Mielestäni tämä on oikein hyvä, sillä muuten vain rikkaat pääsisivät asumaan Suomenlinnassa. http://www.suomenlinna.fi/suomenlinn...asuntojen_haku

Olen suorastaan sitä mieltä, että kapitalismi ei toimi ollenkaan asuntojen tapauksessa. Jos yhteiskunta ei puutu asuntomarkkinoihin, muodostuu Eiran ja Kaivopuiston tyyppisiä alueita ja sitten alueita, jonne eksyvä ryöstömurhataan.

----------


## hylje

Rakensiko kapitalisti Jakomäen, vai olisiko kapitalisti jättänyt metsän rauhaan ja rakentanut mielummin paremmalle paikalle jos virkamies ei olisi osoittanut Jakomäkeä aluerakennuskohteeksi? Kapitalisti ei myöskään rakentanut Jakomäen edellyttämiä katu- ja moottoritieyhteyksiä.

Yhteiskunta suojelee Eiraa ja Kaivopuistoa kapitalisteilta. Muutenhan kapitalisti rakentaisi karuja, hämäriä ja ahtaita kämppiä nämä halutut alueet täyteen. 

Olen suorastaan sitä mieltä, että yhteiskunta ei toimi ollenkaan asuntojen tapauksessa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Rakensiko kapitalisti Jakomäen, vai olisiko kapitalisti jättänyt metsän rauhaan ja rakentanut mielummin paremmalle paikalle jos virkamies ei olisi osoittanut Jakomäkeä aluerakennuskohteeksi? Kapitalisti ei myöskään rakentanut Jakomäen edellyttämiä katu- ja moottoritieyhteyksiä.


Tämä on hyvä kysymys, johon ei taida olla yksiselitteistä vastausta. Kirjan _Kaupunkitalous_ mukaan Houstonin kaupunki ei ohjaile rakentamista juurikaan ja se on samanlainen kuin muutkin yhdysvaltalaiset kaupungit eli erittäin hajaantunut. Varmaan Jakomäki olisi rakennettu jos kapitalisti olisi saanut maat riittävän halvalla. 




> Yhteiskunta suojelee Eiraa ja Kaivopuistoa kapitalisteilta. Muutenhan kapitalisti rakentaisi karuja, hämäriä ja ahtaita kämppiä nämä halutut alueet täyteen.


No jos kapitalisti ostaisi Eiran maat ja kaavoitusta ei ohjattaisi, varmaan nykyiset talot purettaisiin ja tilalle rakennettaisiin 12-kerroksista umpikorttelia, kuitenkin siten että prosessi tehtäisiin esim. 10 vuoden kuluessa jotta asuntojen arvo kantakaupungissa ei laskisi äkillisesti lisääntyneen tarjonnan seurauksena. Eiran nykyisten talojen purkaminen ei olisi minusta hyvä asia, vaikka kapitalistisin periaattein niin tapahtuisi. Viestissäni tarkoitin kapitalismilla tässä tapauksessa sitä, että Eirassa on vain markkinahintaisia asuntoja.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä on hyvä kysymys, johon ei taida olla yksiselitteistä vastausta. Kirjan _Kaupunkitalous_ mukaan Houstonin kaupunki ei ohjaile rakentamista juurikaan ja se on samanlainen kuin muutkin yhdysvaltalaiset kaupungit eli erittäin hajaantunut. Varmaan Jakomäki olisi rakennettu jos kapitalisti olisi saanut maat riittävän halvalla.


Houstonin tapauksessa kaupunki, osavaltio sekä liittovaltio kuitenkin ohjailevat rakentamista rakentamalla todella mahtipontista autoliikenneinfraa. Minäkin luulisin että Jakomäkeen olisi noussut jotain yksityislähtöisestikin jos se motari ja liittymä olisi sinne rakennettu kuitenkin. 




> No jos kapitalisti ostaisi Eiran maat ja kaavoitusta ei ohjattaisi, varmaan nykyiset talot purettaisiin ja tilalle rakennettaisiin 12-kerroksista umpikorttelia, kuitenkin siten että prosessi tehtäisiin esim. 10 vuoden kuluessa jotta asuntojen arvo kantakaupungissa ei laskisi äkillisesti lisääntyneen tarjonnan seurauksena. Eiran nykyisten talojen purkaminen ei olisi minusta hyvä asia, vaikka kapitalistisin periaattein niin tapahtuisi. Viestissäni tarkoitin kapitalismilla tässä tapauksessa sitä, että Eirassa on vain markkinahintaisia asuntoja.


Tuskin Eiraan tulisi kovin laajamittaista uudelleenrakentamista, koska valtaosa kortteleista on täyteen rakennettu. Peruskorjauksissa asuntokoot voisivat kuitenkin pienentyä kautta linjan. Mutta niissä matalemmissa kortteleissa voisi uusiutumista tapahtua sitä mukaan kun grynderi saa talot ja tontit ostettua. En pidä tätä pahana asiana, kaupunki on aina keskeneräinen.

Markkinahintaisissa asunnoissa keinot saada halvempia asuntoja on tinkiä asunnon käyttämästä tilasta ja mukavuuksista. Suomessa ja erityisesti Helsingissä yhteiskunnan määrittelemät tila- ja mukavuusvaatimukset nostavat hintariman aika ylös. Minimineliömäärät (~50m^2), minimipysäköinti (35m^2 jokaista ~80m^2 kohti), auringonvalo (tonttitehokkuus rajoittuu)...

Joten ainoa yhteiskunnan hyväksymä tapa saada asuntoja markkinahintaan halvalla on rakentaa ne korpeen. Tähän on reagoitu rakentamalla nopeita ja isoja moottoriteitä, ja samaan hengenvetoon sitten ihmetellään miksi yhteiskunta hajaantuu korpeen.

Tuetut asunnot eivät minusta kelpaa laajan mittakaavan asuntotuotannoksi, koska alle markkinahinnan olevia asuntoja on aina liian vähän. Tuettujen asuntojen lisäksi pitäisi siis joka tapauksessa rakentaa markkinahintaisia asuntoja kaikille alueille kaikkiin hintaluokkiin niiden vaatimine kompromisseineen. Jos asunto kelpaa jollekin yhdelle ihmiselle, se pitää voida rakentaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tällaisia raportteja ei pitäisi julkaista tai ei varsinkaan valtamediassa, koska sitä voi hyödyntää kaikenlaiseen epäoleelliseen: Nimbyilyyn. koulushoppailuun, juupas-eipäs väittelyyn alueiden paremuudesta, syrjintään jopa työpaikoilla jne.


Minun mielestä raportissa oli nimen omaan kiinnitetty huomiota siihen, että siitä ei saa selville kovinkaan paljon tietoa yksittäisistä kaupunginosista. Ainoa notoorinen tieto on, kuuluuko jokin kaupungiosa jollain neljällä mittarilla huonoimpaan kymmenykseen. Raportista ei esimerkiksi selviä alueiden keskinäinen järjestys, mikä on seudun surkein alue tai onko jokin alue menossa alamäkeen taikka kohentumassa. Saatu tieto jää tasolle: Espoossa kaikki on hyvin paitsi Suvelassa tai idän metrolähiöt kuuluvat huonoimpiin alueisiin. Siis asioita, jotka kaikki jo tietää valmiiksi. Ja tästä syystä ihmettelisin kyllä, jos siitä tehdään edes uutisjuttua, kohujutusta puhumattakaan. Jos raportti oli uutinen, reality check on paikallaan, mutta myös toisinpäin: suhteellisia eroja on, mutta siltikään ei meillä ole mitään varsinaisia slummeja eikä taulukoiden perusteella erot alueiden välillä ole mitenkään repeämässä: tulotaso ja koulutustaso nousee kaikilla alueilla.

Hyvä uutinen on siis, että näkyvissä ei ole mitään suurta romahdusta, jossa vaikka Itä-Helsingistä olisi syntymässä kolmannen maailman slummi. Huono uutinen taas on, että meillä on selvä jako hyviin ja huonoihin alueisiin, eikä tämä näytä olevan katoamassa.

Mutta tarkkaa tasapainottelua kyllä, jotta kaupunginosia ei leimattaisi ja kuitenkin annettaisiin relevanttia alueellistakin tietoa. Tuo desiilijako on aika hyvä oivallus.

----------


## Minä vain

Tarkempaakin tietoa löytyy netistä, sitä ei vaan mainosteta. Tulo- ja koulutustilastoja löytyy sivulta http://aluesarjat.fi ja kielitilastoja löytyy Helsingin osalta palvelukartasta http://hel.fi/palvelukartta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkempaakin tietoa löytyy netistä, sitä ei vaan mainosteta. Tulo- ja koulutustilastoja löytyy sivulta http://aluesarjat.fi ja kielitilastoja löytyy Helsingin osalta palvelukartasta http://hel.fi/palvelukartta.


Sain viime vuonna yhdellä puhelinsoitolla parissa tunnissa myös kunnallisverotuotot osa-alueittain per asukas. Se oli mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Ratikka nostaa kunnallisverotuottoja  kumma juttu.

----------


## Minä vain

Kävin Kivistössä. Kerrostalot on rakennettu tiiviisti ja niistä näkyy vain naapuritalon seinä. Juna-asemalta menee 25 minuuttia keskustaan. Asuntomessualueen taloista on lyhyimmillään 900 metriä juna-asemalle. 

Hieman mietityttää, mikä alueen tulevaisuus mahtaa olla sosioekonomisesti. Miksi ihmeessä joku ostaisi kerrostaloasunnon Kivistöstä kalliimmalla kuin vaikka Herttoniemen aseman vierestä neliöhinnalla 3 000  ja 10 min matka-ajalla asemalta keskustaan? Alussa varmaan kerrostaloihin muuttaa uutuudenviehätyksen takia melko keskimääräistä väkeä, mutta onko riskinä että uutuudenviehätyksen jälkeen alue alkaa slummiutua? Kiinnostaako keskellä ei mitään asuminen näköalalla seinään ihmisiä?

----------


## hylje

Tuskin sillä on hirveästi vaikutusta. Jakomäessä on mahtavat näköalat kallion huipulta ja reilusti vihreää talojen välissä, mutta ei se mikään huippukaupunginosa ole silti. Enemmän vaikuttanevat paikalliset palvelut ja tuetun asumisen määrä.

Minusta tuo näköalafetissi on lähinnä arkkitehtien projektiota tavalliseen tallaajaan, joka ehtii katsoa ulos ikkunastaan muutamia minuutteja päivässä kotiaskareiden ja muualla käymisen välillä. Ihmiset ovat perinteisesti tunkeneet itsensä kaupunkeihin, jotka ovat senaikaisen arkkitehtuurikäsityksen mukaan täysin ala-arvoisia. Sen takia keksittiin kaupunkisuunnittelu: jotta ihmiset voidaan pakottaa asumaan oikein. Nauti metsä- ja parkkipaikkanäköalastasi, tai muuten.

----------


## j-lu

Kivistöön rakennetaan metrolähiötä, joten tulevaisuuden voi parhaiten nähdä tarkastelemalla muita pk-seudun metrolähiöitä, jotka ovat vastaavalla etäisyydellä keskustasta. Hiekkaharju ja Koivukylä, Vantaankoski ja Martinlaakso lienevät lähimmät verrokit, rantaradan ja metron varrella voi hakea vertailukohtia myös.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että pk-seudulla ei pitäisi rakentaa kerrostaloja kehä2:n, olevan ja kuvitellun, ulkopuolelle. Asemanympäristöt 300:n metrin säteellä voisivat olla poikkeus, mutta eivät ole, kun niille ei osata suunnitella muuta kuin asfalttikenttiä ja liikennevihreää.

----------


## Max

> Miksi ihmeessä joku ostaisi kerrostaloasunnon Kivistöstä kalliimmalla kuin vaikka Herttoniemen aseman vierestä neliöhinnalla 3 000  ja 10 min matka-ajalla asemalta keskustaan?


Esim siksi, että Lentoasemalla on 20 000 työpaikkaa ja Herttoniemestä on melko vaikea kulkea sinne?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hahaha ei. Mitä oikeasti tapahtuu on se, että suurkunnalla on varaa vielä isompiin huteihin kuin Länsimetroon. Päätöksenteko kun keskittyy edelleen kuntaorganisaatioiden yhdistyessä, ja samalla hankekokokin nousee. Miksi vaivautua nyhräämään täydennysrakentamissörsselin kanssa kun voi aluerakentaa Espoon metsiin? Ei rikkaiden kaupunginosien valtuutetuilla miehitettyä megavaltuustoa muutenkaan kiinnosta, mitä edullisia ja tehokkaita pikkuprojekteja Jakomäen eduksi voisi tehdä. Jakomäen valtuustoa voisi kiinnostaa: kuntakokoa pitäisi päinvastoin pienentää, niin päätöksenteko pysyy lähellä asukkaita koko kaupunkialueella.


Siitä, millainen hallintomalli olisi paras Helsingin seudulle voi olla montaa mieltä. 

Minä en kannata ainakaan nykyisten kaupunkien pilkkomista vielä pienemmiksi. Sillä saisi aikaan vain rusinat-pullasta tai kermankuorinta-ilmiön, joissa hyvätuloisten alueista muodosstetut kaupungit lännessä + Helsingin kantakaupunki porskuttaisivat ja Itä-Helsinki, Pääradan varsi ja Espoon keskus ympäristöineen olisi tuhoon tuomittuja ghettoja joissa olisi vain korkea veroäyri ja huonot palvelut, ja joista ei pääsisi muuttamaan pois muutoin kuin isolla tukulla rahaa, eli elintasomuuri nousisi niiden ympäri. Mikään "Jakomäen valtuusto" ei pystyisi tekemään ongelmille yhtään mitään. Yhdistetty Suur-Helsinki voisi sensijaan pitää omasta imagostaan huolta sen verran että järjestää asuntopolitiikan niin ettei uusia jakomäkiä synny, ja että ongelmaihmiset jotka pilaavat nykyisten jakomäkien maineen hajautettaisiin ympäri kaupunkeja. 

Se on totta että Suur-helsingin valtuustossa istuusi ainakin aluksi enemmän kellokkaita arvoalueilta, onhan se nähty että viime n 10 vuotena Espoo on olut se kaupunki Suomessa jossa on asunut eniten ministereitä, siis enemmän kuin Helsingissä, mutta korjausliikkeitä tullaan kanssa näkemään jos päätökset ovat liian yksisuuntaisia. Täytyy muistaa kanssa että Helsingin seudulla samat puolueet eivät ole isoja kuin koko Suomessa. Sitä Keskustapuolue pelkää eniten jos Suur-Helsinki toteutuisi, koska se muodostaisi Suomen suurimman vaalipiirin josta Keskusta ei saisi kuin korkeintaan 1-2 edustajaa eduskuntaan, ja että "tauti" leviäisi muihin Suomen suurempiin asutuskeskuksiin. Tämän takia Uudenmaan kepulaisten agendalla on Helsingin seudun hajauttaminen omakotipelloille kehyskuntiin ja Stadin pitäminen mahdollosimman snadina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Mikään "Jakomäen valtuusto" ei pystyisi tekemään ongelmille yhtään mitään.


Kyllä pystyy. Sillä on poliittinen tahto tehdä se. Helsingin valtuustolla ei nykyisellään ole. Suur-Helsingin valtuustolla vielä vähemmän. Isolla valtuustolla on varaa kuoria kermat ja jättää vaikeat asiat mätänemään pois näköpiiristäniinhän he tekevät jo nyt. Ei ole Helsingillä kiire kaavoittaa ja kun kaavoitetaan, kaavoitetaan valmis ihana kaupunginosa joka tyydyttää kultapossupoliitikkojen hienostuneita arvoja. Suur-Helsingissä nämä poliitikkojen arvot varmaan senkun jalostuvat, kun Espoossa asuvat huippupoliitikot omakotitaloissaan tulevat mukaan. Lisää metsäomakotitalomattoa kaikille (joilla on varaa)!

Ahtaalla olevan kaupunginosan kaavoittaja ei ehdi nirsoilemaan. Hänen pitää saada aikaan tuloksia nopeasti ja halvalla. Se vaatii lähinnä poliittista tahtoa tehdä vaikeita ratkaisujarakentamaan lähiöistä kaupunkia. Oivallisia edullisia kämppiä joista pääsee kätevästi elintasomuurin toiselle puolelle töihin. Sitten hienommatkin alueet joutuvat hintakilpailuun mukaan, kun hyväpalkkaiset duunarit valuvat halvemmille keskiluokkaistuville alueille ihan naapurissa.




> Yhdistetty Suur-Helsinki voisi sensijaan pitää omasta imagostaan huolta sen verran että järjestää asuntopolitiikan niin ettei uusia jakomäkiä synny, ja että ongelmaihmiset jotka pilaavat nykyisten jakomäkien maineen hajautettaisiin ympäri kaupunkeja.


Uskoisin jos Helsinki sitä jo tekisi. Mutta on kovin helppoa vain jättää Jakomäki sivuun. Jakomäellä ei ole valtuutettujen puuttuessa mitään poliittista väliä, joten painettakaan ei ole. Miten Suur-Helsinki pärjäisi yhtään paremmin? Kuten itse sanot, valtuusto senkun vain jalostuu kun Espoon kultapossualueet tulevat mukaan.




> Täytyy muistaa kanssa että Helsingin seudulla samat puolueet eivät ole isoja kuin koko Suomessa. Sitä Keskustapuolue pelkää eniten jos Suur-Helsinki toteutuisi, koska se muodostaisi Suomen suurimman vaalipiirin josta Keskusta ei saisi kuin korkeintaan 1-2 edustajaa eduskuntaan, ja että "tauti" leviäisi muihin Suomen suurempiin asutuskeskuksiin. Tämän takia Uudenmaan kepulaisten agendalla on Helsingin seudun hajauttaminen omakotipelloille kehyskuntiin ja Stadin pitäminen mahdollosimman snadina.


Kepun agenda on mitä on, mutta Suur-Helsinki olisi parasta mitä kepu voi toivoa. Se tappaisi urbaanin kehityksen ja levittäisi uudet helsinkiläiset pitkin metsälähiöitä. Metsästä kun ei Suur-Helsingissä ole puutetta, nyky-Helsingissä ne ovat jo loppumassa. Pikkukunnat vastaavasti joutuisivat turvautumaan täysin urbaaniin täydennysrakentamiseenvaihtoehtoja ei ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä pystyy. Sillä on poliittinen tahto tehdä se. Helsingin valtuustolla ei nykyisellään ole. Suur-Helsingin valtuustolla vielä vähemmän. Isolla valtuustolla on varaa kuoria kermat ja jättää vaikeat asiat mätänemään pois näköpiiristäniinhän he tekevät jo nyt. Ei ole Helsingillä kiire kaavoittaa ja kun kaavoitetaan, kaavoitetaan valmis ihana kaupunginosa joka tyydyttää kultapossupoliitikkojen hienostuneita arvoja. Suur-Helsingissä nämä poliitikkojen arvot varmaan senkun jalostuvat, kun Espoossa asuvat huippupoliitikot omakotitaloissaan tulevat mukaan. Lisää metsäomakotitalomattoa kaikille (joilla on varaa)!


Helsinki kaavoittaa hitaasti siksi että pulaa maasta on oikeasti koska metsiin ja peltoihin, merenrantoihin, vanhoihin lentokenttiin ja varuskuntiin ei saa koskea. Espoossa ja Vantaalla ei ole niin tiukkaa. 




> Ahtaalla olevan kaupunginosan kaavoittaja ei ehdi nirsoilemaan. Hänen pitää saada aikaan tuloksia nopeasti ja halvalla. Se vaatii lähinnä poliittista tahtoa tehdä vaikeita ratkaisujarakentamaan lähiöistä kaupunkia. Oivallisia edullisia kämppiä joista pääsee kätevästi elintasomuurin toiselle puolelle töihin. Sitten hienommatkin alueet joutuvat hintakilpailuun mukaan, kun hyväpalkkaiset duunarit valuvat halvemmille keskiluokkaistuville alueille ihan naapurissa.


Määrittele "hyväpalkkainen duunari". Kaikki roikkuvat nykyään enää perälaudassa paitsi jotkut virkamiehet joilla on suojeltu asema tyyliin lääkärit ja opettajat. Hienompien alueiden hinnat tulevat romahtamaan ja muutama iso rakennusliike menee konkkaan lähivuosina ja siihen rakentaminen loppuu muutamaksi vuodeksi. No suunnitella saa tietenkin. Trendi tulee olemaan että halvat ja keskihintaiset kämpät revitään käsistä. 




> Uskoisin jos Helsinki sitä jo tekisi. Mutta on kovin helppoa vain jättää Jakomäki sivuun. Jakomäellä ei ole valtuutettujen puuttuessa mitään poliittista väliä, joten painettakaan ei ole. Miten Suur-Helsinki pärjäisi yhtään paremmin? Kuten itse sanot, valtuusto senkun vain jalostuu kun Espoon kultapossualueet tulevat mukaan.


Poliittinen pakka menisi uusiksi suur-Helsingin myötä. Vaikka ääniharavat löytyisivät nykyisestä Espoosta niin he vetävät omien puolueidensa ehdokkaita sisään muista kaupunginosista koko suur-Helsingistä. Vaihtoehtoisesti tulee olemaan kiinnostavaa nähdä jatkaako Kokoomus yhtenäisenä kun tappelupukarit Espoosta ja Stadista joudutaan istuttamaan samaan valtuustoryhmään. 




> Kepun agenda on mitä on, mutta Suur-Helsinki olisi parasta mitä kepu voi toivoa. Se tappaisi urbaanin kehityksen ja levittäisi uudet helsinkiläiset pitkin metsälähiöitä. Metsästä kun ei Suur-Helsingissä ole puutetta, nyky-Helsingissä ne ovat jo loppumassa. Pikkukunnat vastaavasti joutuisivat turvautumaan täysin urbaaniin täydennysrakentamiseenvaihtoehtoja ei ole.


Kepun toive olisi suur-helsinki johon kuuluu lähes koko Uusimaa että se se olisi mahdollisimman hajanainen ja Vihreillä ja demareilla ja kokkareilla mahdollisimman vähän sananvaltaa. Mun mielestä nykyiset 4 YTV-kaupunkia on optimi, miljoona asukasta alueella jolla on jo nyt yhteinen infrastruktuuri ja palvelurakenne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Helsinki kaavoittaa hitaasti siksi että pulaa maasta on oikeasti koska metsiin ja peltoihin, merenrantoihin, vanhoihin lentokenttiin ja varuskuntiin ei saa koskea. Espoossa ja Vantaalla ei ole niin tiukkaa.


Saa koskea. Helsinki ei halua. Ei ole pakko, niin miksi vaivautua vaikeisiin päätöksiin. On niin paljon helpompi vaan valitella tonttimaan loppumista.




> Määrittele "hyväpalkkainen duunari". Kaikki roikkuvat nykyään enää perälaudassa paitsi jotkut virkamiehet joilla on suojeltu asema tyyliin lääkärit ja opettajat. Hienompien alueiden hinnat tulevat romahtamaan ja muutama iso rakennusliike menee konkkaan lähivuosina ja siihen rakentaminen loppuu muutamaksi vuodeksi. No suunnitella saa tietenkin. Trendi tulee olemaan että halvat ja keskihintaiset kämpät revitään käsistä.


Vaikka hinnat romahtaisivat, kysyntää silti on. Erityisesti siellä halvassa päässä. Halpoja taloja voi rakentaa, kun normeista tingitään. Tahtotila rakentaa fiksusti eikä ison rakennusliikkeen ehdolla on mahdollinen ja löytyy kyllä. Ei vaan ole nykyisin tarvetta, kun kenelläkään valtaapitävällä kunnalla ei oikein ole paineita tehdä sitä. Kilpailijat ovat kehyskunnissa, eikä heistä ole sijaintinsa takia kaupungille todellista kilpailijaa.

Pienemmät kunnat toisivat kunnallisen kilpailun kaupunkiin. Ei ole varaa nirsoilla etenkään kun naapuri tulee ja syö lounaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka hinnat romahtaisivat, kysyntää silti on. Erityisesti siellä halvassa päässä. Halpoja taloja voi rakentaa, kun normeista tingitään. Tahtotila rakentaa fiksusti eikä ison rakennusliikkeen ehdolla on mahdollinen ja löytyy kyllä. Ei vaan ole nykyisin tarvetta, kun kenelläkään valtaapitävällä kunnalla ei oikein ole paineita tehdä sitä. Kilpailijat ovat kehyskunnissa, eikä heistä ole sijaintinsa takia kaupungille todellista kilpailijaa.
> 
> Pienemmät kunnat toisivat kunnallisen kilpailun kaupunkiin. Ei ole varaa nirsoilla etenkään kun naapuri tulee ja syö lounaan.


Mä näen kehyskunnat nimenomaan kilpailijoina niille jotka haluavat isoon perheasuntoon, varsinkin ok-taloon. PK-seudulla vain Espoo ja Vantaa ovat oikeasti reagoineet ok-tonttien pulaan jollain tavalla. Pientaloalueita voi kaavoittaa tiiviiksi ja esim ratojen varsille, niin ettei niisssä asuvista talouksista tule riippuvaisia kahdesta autosta. 
Kehyskuntien kerrostaloihin muutetaan kanssa halvemman hinnan tai helpomman saatavuuden vuoksi, ja monet heistä jäävät pysyvästi kehyskuntiin ja muuttavat ok-taloon eivätkä haikaile Helsinkiin. 

Mä olen eri mieltä kanssasi siitä että kannattaako pilkkoa Helsingin seutua keinotekoisiksi pikkukaupungeiksi joista paremmila paikoilla sijaitsevat keräisivät rusinat pullasta. Kauniainen on hyvä erimerki kaupungista joka elää kuplassa. Sen väkiluku ei ole pahemmin noussut koska sinne halutaan vain hyvätuloisia. Vuokrakämpät se on ulkoistanut Espoolle. Sen keskustassa on ollut 10 vuotta rakentamaton kuoppa jonne piti tulla kauppoja ja asuntoja mutta rakennusliike perääntyi sopparista koska se laski ettei se saisi myytyä asuntoja tai vuokrattua liiketiloja että se kannattaisi koska kaupunki oli rokottanut ylihintaa tontista Nokia-buumin aikana.

Tietysti voisi luoda Tukholman mallin mukaine metropolihallinto, siellä on n 20 kuntaa mutta niillä on vain lume-itsehallinto koska verot kerää lääninkäräjät eli sikäläinen metropolihallinto ja jakaa rahat takaisin kunnille harkintansa ja tarpeen mukaan. Eli kunnat eivät voi päättää itsenäisesti oikeastaan muusta kuin jostain puistojen hoidosta. Mä en näe siinä mitän eroa siihen että kaupungit yhdistettäisiin kokonaan. Helsingin seudun 4 ytimessä olevassa kaupungissa on yhteensä n 1 miljona asukasta eli ei olisi mikään hirveän iso nykyiseen n 650.000 asukkaan Helsinkiin verattuna, ja eurooppalaisesti silti pieni. Kehyskunnat kannattaa jättää ulkopuolelle koska ne elävät siivellä ja heidän julistamaan kilpailuun voidaan vastata ottamalla Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan ulompien alueiden tonttireservit käyttöön. Nurmijärvi-ilmiö alkaa heti uudelleen kun Suomen taloudellinen tilanne paranee mutta se porukka kannattaa ohjata kehäkolmosen sisälle eikä ulkopuolelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Jos Helsingin hajottaa pikkukuntiin, kaikki ne ovat hyvillä paikoilla. Jotkut ovat toki vähän paremmilla paikoilla, mutta kaikilla on silti hyvä sijainti. Urbaania ympäristöä rakentamalla sijainti paranee.

Kauniainen voi nirsoilla, kun sillä on varaa. Ihan niin kuin Helsinki ja Espookin. Mutta kaikista niistä jaetuista pikkukunnista ei tule Kauniaisia. Joistakin tulee Keravia, ja osalla jää käteen Jakomäki. Niiden on pakko kehittyä, jotta selviytyvät. Silloin ei nirsoilla, vaan rakennetaan kaupunkia.

Minusta on paljon olennaisempaa ehkäistä kunnallista nirsoilua ja edistää kaupungin rakentamista kuin huolestua naapurikateudesta. Ihan sama jos osa kunnista jää jälkeen yrittäessään kuoria kermaa kun loput ajavat heistä ohitse. Siksi on monta kuntaa: jotta kaikki ei ole kiinni yhden valtuuston mielenoikuista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Helsingin hajottaa pikkukuntiin, kaikki ne ovat hyvillä paikoilla. Jotkut ovat toki vähän paremmilla paikoilla, mutta kaikilla on silti hyvä sijainti. Urbaania ympäristöä rakentamalla sijainti paranee.


Noin teoriassa ehkä mutta "urbaanisuus" ei tarkoita aina hyviä asioita vaan sillä on myös haittapuolensa. 
Helsingin seudun eri kaupunginosat ja aluet eroavat paitsi sijaintinsa osalta myös rakennuskannaltaan, elinkeinoiltaan ja ennen kaikkea asukasrakenteeltaan niin paljon että reilua jakoa ei syntyisi. Olisi hyvin epätodennäköistä että mikään kunta joka syntyisi jakamalla nykyisiä pk-seudun kaupunkeja pienemmiksi, vapaaehtoisesti ottaisi niitä alueita itselleen jonne kunnalliset vuokrakerrostalot tai saastuttava teollisuus olisi keskitetty. Siksi nykyrajat säilyvät tai sitten kaupungit yhdistyvät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin seudun eri kaupunginosat ja aluet eroavat paitsi sijaintinsa osalta myös rakennuskannaltaan, elinkeinoiltaan ja ennen kaikkea asukasrakenteeltaan niin paljon että reilua jakoa ei syntyisi. Olisi hyvin epätodennäköistä että mikään kunta joka syntyisi jakamalla nykyisiä pk-seudun kaupunkeja pienemmiksi, vapaaehtoisesti ottaisi niitä alueita itselleen jonne kunnalliset vuokrakerrostalot tai saastuttava teollisuus olisi keskitetty. Siksi nykyrajat säilyvät tai sitten kaupungit yhdistyvät.


Sillä, että Helsingin alueet poikkeavat toisistaan, voi yhtä hyvin perustella sitä, että niiden nimenomaan ei pidä olla yhden kuntahallinnon alla. Koska miten se muka pystyy ottamaan huomioon alueiden erot, kun se on vain yksi hallinto.

Ja mitä taas tulee entisiin YTV-kuntiin, aika on mennyt jo pari vuosikymmentä sitten ohi siitä, että olisi jotain hyötyä yhdistää ne yhdeksi kunnaksi. Sen aika oli ennen kuin seuturakenteen hajautuminen (Urban Sprawl) levitti päivittäisen liikkumisen alueen kauaksi YTV:n rajojen ulkopuolelle.

Kaupunginosakuntien tai kaupungiosahallintojen perusteleminen turhaksi on sitäpaitsi turhaa siksi, että Helsingin ja jossain määrin myös Espoon ja Vantaan hallinto on jo nyt jakautunut kaupunginosittain. Se johtuu ihan yksinkertaisesti siitä, että kunnan tehtäviä on mahdoton hoitaa organisoimatta kunnanhallintoa alueittain. Nyt tilanne on vain niin, että virkavalta toimii jo osa-aluehallintomallin mukaan, mutta demokratia ei. Onko siis hyvä tukea virkavaltaisuutta ja väheksyä demokratiaa?

Sekä yksittäisessä seudun kunnassa että koko seudulla on asioita, jotka koskevat joko rajattua kunnan tai kaupungin osaa taikka koko kuntaa tai seutua. Fundamentalistit elävät siis hienosti molempiin suuntiin. Kumpikin unohtaa ne kuntahallinnon tehtävät, jotka eivät tue omaa kantaa suurkunnasta tai kaupunginosakunnista. Kernaasti kannattaa mennä merta edemmäksi kalaan, eli ei pysähtyä vain Tukholmaan. Mannereurooppalainen käytäntö on kaksitasoinen kaupunkihallinto, kuten Lontoo tai Pariisi.

Nyt eletään mahdollisimman surkeassa välitilassa, jossa ei toimi kaupunginosahallinto eikä seutuhallinto. Niinpä kyllin härskit poliitikot, virkamiehet tai poliittisen virkamiehet saavat mitä hulluimmat ideansa läpi, kun ei ole toimivaa kontrollia. Hyvänä esimerkkinä vaikka se, miten yksi apulaiskaupunginjohtaja junailee omassa kunnassaan miljardihankkeita muiden kuntien maksettavaksi. Ei olisi mannermaisessa kaupunkihallintomallissa varmaankaan mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sekä yksittäisessä seudun kunnassa että koko seudulla on asioita, jotka koskevat joko rajattua kunnan tai kaupungin osaa taikka koko kuntaa tai seutua. Fundamentalistit elävät siis hienosti molempiin suuntiin. Kumpikin unohtaa ne kuntahallinnon tehtävät, jotka eivät tue omaa kantaa suurkunnasta tai kaupunginosakunnista. Kernaasti kannattaa mennä merta edemmäksi kalaan, eli ei pysähtyä vain Tukholmaan. Mannereurooppalainen käytäntö on kaksitasoinen kaupunkihallinto, kuten Lontoo tai Pariisi.


Kannattaa myös huomioida, ettei monissa Euroopan maissa kunnilla ole itsenäistä henkilöverotusoikeutta, terveydenhuollosta kunta ei vastaa, ei myöskään monista sosiaalipalveluista. Kuntien vapaata kaavoitusoikeutta on rajoitettu, joukkoliikenteestä ja koko kaupunkialueen liikennehankkeet ovat myös aluehallinnolla, samoin kuin laajempaa aluetta palvelevat julkiset palvelut ja rakennukset.

Minusta pienten kuntien malli voi Suomessakin toimia, kun pikkukunnilta poistetaan henkilöverotusoikeus ja rajataan peruskuntien tehtävät niin, että kunta vastaa jatkossa kouluista, päiväkodeista, puistoista ja kaduista. Muut nykyisin kunnilla olevat tehtävät sekä henkilöverotusoikeus voidaan sitten siirtää metropoli- tai aluehallinnolle.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tietysti voisi luoda Tukholman mallin mukaine metropolihallinto, siellä on n 20 kuntaa mutta niillä on vain lume-itsehallinto koska verot kerää lääninkäräjät eli sikäläinen metropolihallinto ja jakaa rahat takaisin kunnille harkintansa ja tarpeen mukaan. Eli kunnat eivät voi päättää itsenäisesti oikeastaan muusta kuin jostain puistojen hoidosta.


Tämä on kyllä hyvin virheellinen kuvaus Ruotsin kunta/maakäräjä-järjestelmästä: kyllä sikäläisillä kunnilla on ihan yhtäläinen itsehallinto kuin meidän kotimaisillakin kunnilla, vaikka osa tehtävistä onkin siirretty maakäräjien tasolla hoidettavaksi. Veroja ei kerää vain maakäräjät, vaan myös kunnat keräävät veroa, jonka suuruus päätetään ihan kunnan tasolla. Maakäräjien tehtäviin kuuluvat terveydenhuollon lisäksi tietyt kulttuuriasiat, joukkoliikenne ja aluetason kaavoitus (kuin meillä maakuntakaavat). Sen sijaan mm. vanhustenhoito, koulut, ympäristönsuojelu, pelastustoimi, jätehuolto, vesihuolto - ja yleis-/asemakaavoitus kuuluvat Ruotsissakin kuntien päätösvaltaan, siis hieman muutakin kuin "puistojen hoitoa"...

Mutta kyllä Tukholmasta voitaisiin ottaa meillekin mallia: sielläpä on (muutaman muun isomman ruotsalaiskunnan tavoin) vapaaehtoisesti luotu vielä kolmas hallinnon taso kunnan alapuolelle. Kaupunginosalautakuntia (poliittisesti nimetty, 11-13 jäsentä) on 14 ja ne vastaavat sitten alaisuudessaan olevan kaupunginosahallinnon kautta siitä puistojen hoidosta, kuten myös esikouluista, vanhainkodeista jne.

Toinen varteenotettava malli kuntahallintoon löytyy mielestäni Norjasta, jossa sielläkin eri tehtävät on jaettu eri tasoille. Fylkeskommunet vastaavat vielä hieman Ruotsin maakäräjiä laajemmista asioista, mm. lukioista ja maanteistä. Toisaalta Oslokin on jaettu 15 kaupunginosaan, joiden vaaleilla valittavat 15 henkiset kaupunginosavaltuustot tekevät mm. päiväkoteihin liittyvät päätökset ja omaavat valtaa myös kaavoitusasioissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kiinnostava on myös itävaltalainen malli, jossa maa on jaettu noin 40 000 asukkaan piirikuntiin ja kunnat taas vastaavat asutuskeskuksia. Eli kunta voi olla pienempi kuin piirikunta (maalaiskunta), piirikunnan kokoinen (kaupunki) tai useamman piirikunnan kokoinen (suurkaupunki). Näin tilanteesta riippuen piirikunta on joko kaupunginosahallintoa tai seutuhallintoa. (Ja keskisuurten kaupunkien tapauksessa erillistä piirikuntahallintoa ei tietenkään ole.) Oletettavasti piirikunnalla on pitkälti väestövastuita, kuten vastuu oppilaitoksista, en tiedä tarkemmin ja eroja on varmasti osavaltioittain.

Oppia voi ottaa Itävallasta ainakin sen verran, että kaikkia hallintotasoja voi tarkastella samalla kertaa. Monestihan Suur-Helsinki ja osakunnat -mallia moititaan siitä, että siinä synnytetään uusi hallinnon taso. Mutta silloin kannattaa muistaa, että tämä malli mahdollistaa yhden tason poistamisen: jos Suur-Helsingissä olisi noin miljoona asukasta, ei ole mitään mieltä, että sen yläpuolella olisi enää valtionhallinnon alueviranomaiset ja maakunta. Näiden tehtävät voisi siirtää Suur-Helsingille, jonka omat näistä tehtävistä vastaavat viranomaiset voivat raportoida suoraan ministeriöille. Jokin rahanjakomalli myös tarvitaan, mutta sellaisen rakentaminen on tuskin ylivoimaista.

Minusta on aivan selvää, että Helsingin seudulla tarvitaan kaksiportainen hallintomalli, vaikka se varmasti vaatii huolellista pohdintaa, miten vastuut tarkasti ottaen jaetaan eri portaille tai miten verotus toteutuu. Parasta olisi, että kumpikin taso voisi kerätä ainakin jonkin verran veroja, sillä tilanne osakunnissa olisi epäterve, jos sen poliittiset luottamusmiehet päättäisivät pelkästään muualta tulevan rahan käytöstä, mutta heidän ei tarvitsisi myydä kuntalaisille veronkorotuksia. Yleensä maailmalla suurten kaupunkien itsehallinnollisilla kaupunginosilla on ainakin jonkin verran vähemmän valtaa kuin kunnilla yleensä, mikä on luonnollista, sillä kaupungiosat ovat tietenkin keskenään paljon tiiviimmässä vuorovaikutuksessa kuin erilliset kunnat. Vastaavasti taas suurkaupungeilla on yleensä laajempi autonomia kuin seutu- tai maakunnilla, taaskin ymmärrettävästi, sillä suurkaupungit ovat yleensä erityistapauksia, joissa vaikkapa liikenneasioissa pääpaino on omien sisäisten ongelmien ratkaisemisessa kuin yhteyksissä muualle maahan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sillä, että Helsingin alueet poikkeavat toisistaan, voi yhtä hyvin perustella sitä, että niiden nimenomaan ei pidä olla yhden kuntahallinnon alla. Koska miten se muka pystyy ottamaan huomioon alueiden erot, kun se on vain yksi hallinto.


Se että kaupunginosien välillä on eroja johtuu historiasta. Kaupunkia ei pysty rakentamaan yhdessä yössä, siihen on mennyt satoja vuosia. Ennen vanhaan kun kaupunki kasvoi, siihen liitettiin maita naapurikunnista valtiovallan päätöksellä, ettei kasvu loppuisi siihen, ja se malli on toiminut ihan hyyvin niin kauan kun sitä nyt on harrastettu. 




> Ja mitä taas tulee entisiin YTV-kuntiin, aika on mennyt jo pari vuosikymmentä sitten ohi siitä, että olisi jotain hyötyä yhdistää ne yhdeksi kunnaksi. Sen aika oli ennen kuin seuturakenteen hajautuminen (Urban Sprawl) levitti päivittäisen liikkumisen alueen kauaksi YTV:n rajojen ulkopuolelle.


Eikö urban sprwl tarkoita kaupunkipakoa, eli että kaupunki koetaan vastenmieliseksi ja siksi lähdetään suurella joukolla? Voiko Helsingin seudulla ihan tosissaan puhua urban sprawlista samaan tyyliin kuin jossain Jenkkilässä? Vai onko kyse siitä että Helsingissä estetään kaupunkia kasvamasta ja uudet asukaat joutuvat asumaan kaukana kaupungista taloudellisista syistä?




> Sekä yksittäisessä seudun kunnassa että koko seudulla on asioita, jotka koskevat joko rajattua kunnan tai kaupungin osaa taikka koko kuntaa tai seutua. Fundamentalistit elävät siis hienosti molempiin suuntiin. Kumpikin unohtaa ne kuntahallinnon tehtävät, jotka eivät tue omaa kantaa suurkunnasta tai kaupunginosakunnista. Kernaasti kannattaa mennä merta edemmäksi kalaan, eli ei pysähtyä vain Tukholmaan. Mannereurooppalainen käytäntö on kaksitasoinen kaupunkihallinto, kuten Lontoo tai Pariisi.


Tukholma on lähempänä, kokoluokaltaan enemmän Helsingin kokoinen kuin Lontoo ja Pariisi ja on muutenkin paljon enemmän yhteistä.




> Nyt eletään mahdollisimman surkeassa välitilassa, jossa ei toimi kaupunginosahallinto eikä seutuhallinto. Niinpä kyllin härskit poliitikot, virkamiehet tai poliittisen virkamiehet saavat mitä hulluimmat ideansa läpi, kun ei ole toimivaa kontrollia. Hyvänä esimerkkinä vaikka se, miten yksi apulaiskaupunginjohtaja junailee omassa kunnassaan miljardihankkeita muiden kuntien maksettavaksi. Ei olisi mannermaisessa kaupunkihallintomallissa varmaankaan mahdollista.


Tarkenna mitä tarkoitat härskeillä politikoilla, virkamiehillä ja hulluilla ideoilla. Mikä on vaihtoehtosi edustukselliselle demokratialle ja sille että vaativiin töihin palkataan asiantuntijoita?





> Tämä on kyllä hyvin virheellinen kuvaus Ruotsin kunta/maakäräjä-järjestelmästä: kyllä sikäläisillä kunnilla on ihan yhtäläinen itsehallinto kuin meidän kotimaisillakin kunnilla, vaikka osa tehtävistä onkin siirretty maakäräjien tasolla hoidettavaksi. Veroja ei kerää vain maakäräjät, vaan myös kunnat keräävät veroa, jonka suuruus päätetään ihan kunnan tasolla. Maakäräjien tehtäviin kuuluvat terveydenhuollon lisäksi tietyt kulttuuriasiat, joukkoliikenne ja aluetason kaavoitus (kuin meillä maakuntakaavat). Sen sijaan mm. vanhustenhoito, koulut, ympäristönsuojelu, pelastustoimi, jätehuolto, vesihuolto - ja yleis-/asemakaavoitus kuuluvat Ruotsissakin kuntien päätösvaltaan, siis hieman muutakin kuin "puistojen hoitoa"...


Tuossta veroasiasta haluaisin kysyä, että kun edellisen kerran tässä foorumissa oli keskustelua Ruotsin verotuksesta sain käsityksen että suur-tukholmalaiset maksavat tuloveroa vain valtiolle, kirkolle ja maakäräjille. Tarkistin itse kanssa Ruotsin veroviraston sivuilta. Voi se tietenkin olla että maakäräjäveroon on korvamerkitty osuus  joka menee omalle kunnalle, mutta maakäräjäveron prosentti on sama asui missä tahansa suur-Tukholmaa eli djursholmilaiset eivät pääse alemmalla prosentilla kuin botkyrkalaiset. Tietysti se että Suur-Tukholman maakäräjien hallinnoima alue  on pinta-alaltaan valtava ja erot ovat suuret, se pakottaa antamaan kunnille omaa päätäntävaltaa omissa asioissa kuten perusopetus  ja vanhustenhoito, mutta esim Solnan ja Tukholman välinen raja vaikuttaa aika turhalta näin meidän silmistä katsottuna, ihan sama kuin jos vanha Huopalahden kunta johon kuului Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari olisi vielä olemassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tuossta veroasiasta haluaisin kysyä, että kun edellisen kerran tässä foorumissa oli keskustelua Ruotsin verotuksesta sain käsityksen että suur-tukholmalaiset maksavat tuloveroa vain valtiolle, kirkolle ja maakäräjille. Tarkistin itse kanssa Ruotsin veroviraston sivuilta. Voi se tietenkin olla että maakäräjäveroon on korvamerkitty osuus  joka menee omalle kunnalle, mutta maakäräjäveron prosentti on sama asui missä tahansa suur-Tukholmaa eli djursholmilaiset eivät pääse alemmalla prosentilla kuin botkyrkalaiset.


Ruotsissa/Tukholmassa kunnallisvero koostuu kolmesta osasta: maakäräjävero, kunnallisvero sekä kirkkomaksu tai hautausmaksu Ruotsin kirkolle (riippuen onko kirkon jäsen vai ei, lisäksi 14 muuta uskonnollista yhdyskuntaa kerää jäsenmaksunsa verotuksen kautta). Poikkeuksena Tukholma ja Tranås, joissa kunnat vastaavat hautaustoimesta, joten kaikki maksavat kunnallista hautausmaksua. Mitään osuutta ei siis ole korvamerkitty kunnalle, vaan näistä jokainen määritellään erikseen (maakäräjien, kunnan ja ymmärtääkseni seurakunnan tasolla).

Kuten vaikka tästä Skatteverketin taulukosta näkee, ei kunnallisvero kokonaisuudessaan siis ole saman suuruinen koko suur-Tukholmassa, vaan vaihtelee jopa saman kunnan sisällä seurakunnasta riippuen! Maakäräjävero (2015) on koko läänissä 12,10 %. Tukholmassa kunnallisvero on 17,68 % ja hautausmaksu 0,075 %. Tällöin Tukholmalaisen kunnallisvero (ilman kirkon jäsenmaksua) on kokonaisuudessaan 29,855%. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Botkyrkassa kunnallisvero onkin 20,13%, jolloin vero kokonaisuudessaan seurakunnasta/hautausmaksusta riippuen 32,38% tai 32,42%. Tukholman läänissä alin kunnallisvero on Solnassa, kokonaisprosentti kunta+maakäräjät+hautausmaksu 29,32 % ja korkein Södertäljessä, jossa Hölö-Mörkön seurakunnassa kirkkoon kuuluva maksaa 33,58 %. Eroja siis on, vaikka ne eivät huikean suuria olekaan!




> Tietysti se että Suur-Tukholman maakäräjien hallinnoima alue  on pinta-alaltaan valtava ja erot ovat suuret, se pakottaa antamaan kunnille omaa päätäntävaltaa omissa asioissa kuten perusopetus  ja vanhustenhoito, mutta esim Solnan ja Tukholman välinen raja vaikuttaa aika turhalta näin meidän silmistä katsottuna, ihan sama kuin jos vanha Huopalahden kunta johon kuului Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari olisi vielä olemassa.


Siis edelleenkin: kyllä kunnilla, kuten vaikka Solnalla ja Tukholmalla on päätäntävalta huomattavasti suuremmasta osasta asioita kuin Tukholman läänin maakäräjillä. Maakäräjien toimialaa ovat lähinnä terveydenhoito ja joukkoliikenne, kuten kerrotaan vaikka maakäräjien suomenkielisellä sivulla!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maakäräjävero (2015) on koko läänissä 12,10 %. Tukholmassa kunnallisvero on 17,68 % ja hautausmaksu 0,075 %. Tällöin Tukholmalaisen kunnallisvero (ilman kirkon jäsenmaksua) on kokonaisuudessaan 29,855%.


Sekoanko mä nyt täysin, vastaako Ruotsin maakäräjävero Suomen valtion tuloveroa? Maksavatko svenssonit ollenkaan valtionveroa sitten? Jos maksavat vielä jotain noiden lukujen lisäksi, niin en taida ryhtyä vadelmavenepakolaiseksi  :Smile: 

LISÄYS: Ja jos eivät maksa valtionveroa noiden em lisäksi, niin miten progressiivisuus tulojen mukaan toteutuu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Sekoanko mä nyt täysin, vastaako Ruotsin maakäräjävero Suomen valtion tuloveroa? Maksavatko svenssonit ollenkaan valtionveroa sitten? Jos maksavat vielä jotain noiden lukujen lisäksi, niin en taida ryhtyä vadelmavenepakolaiseksi 
> 
> LISÄYS: Ja jos eivät maksa valtionveroa noiden em lisäksi, niin miten progressiivisuus tulojen mukaan toteutuu?
> 
> t. Rainer


Kyllä, maksavat myös valtionveroa. Tukholmassa asuva, jolla on keskimääräinen palkka, maksaa noin 200 euroa vähemmän veroa kuukaudessa kuin Helsingissä asuva, jolla on keskimääräinen palkka. Pienituloiset maksavat selvästi enemmän veroa Ruotsissa kuin Suomessa eli progressio on selvästi heikompaa Ruotsissa kuin Suomessa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Sekoanko mä nyt täysin, vastaako Ruotsin maakäräjävero Suomen valtion tuloveroa? Maksavatko svenssonit ollenkaan valtionveroa sitten? Jos maksavat vielä jotain noiden lukujen lisäksi, niin en taida ryhtyä vadelmavenepakolaiseksi 
> 
> LISÄYS: Ja jos eivät maksa valtionveroa noiden em lisäksi, niin miten progressiivisuus tulojen mukaan toteutuu?
> 
> t. Rainer


Kuten Minä vain jo totesikin, maksetaan Ruotsissa tosiaan myös valtionveroa ja verojen progressiivisuus on selvästi heikompaa kuin meillä Suomessa. Siinä missä meilä ansiotulojen valtionverotuksessa on kuusi porrasta (0, 6,5, 17,5, 21,5, 29,75 ja 31,75 %) on niitä Ruotsissa vain kolme: veroprosentti on 430 200 kruunua ylittävistä tuloista 20 % ja 616 100 kr ylittävistä tuloista 25 %. Kun Suomessa keskimääräinen kunnallisvero on 19,64 % ja Ruotsissa (kunta+maakäräjät) 31,55 %, voinee todeta kokonaisveroprosentin olevan tuloista riippuen korkeampi joko Ruotsissa (noin alle 25 000 tai yli 45 000 euron vuositulot) tai Suomessa (tulot siltä väliltä). Kun en ole mikään varsinainen verojärjestelmän asiantuntija, en ala sen tarkemmin arvioimaan mitä milläkin tuloilla tulee maksettavaksi - varsinkin kun molemmissa maissa erilaiset verovähennykset ym. sotkevat yksinkertaista prosenttien yhteenlaskua...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen vanhaan kun kaupunki kasvoi, siihen liitettiin maita naapurikunnista valtiovallan päätöksellä, ettei kasvu loppuisi siihen, ja se malli on toiminut ihan hyyvin niin kauan kun sitä nyt on harrastettu.


Se malli toimii hyvin niin kauan, kun kaupunki on kyllin pieni. Kun kaupunki kasvaa, sitä pitää alkaa jakaa pienempiin hallintoyksiköihin.

Tiesitkö, että Euroopassa on olemassa aluehallinnon yksikköjako,  local administrative unit (LAU)? Ei ole tarkoitus eikä tarkoituksenmukaista, että pienin aluehallinnon yksikkö on noin miljoona asukasta.




> Eikö urban sprwl tarkoita kaupunkipakoa, eli että kaupunki koetaan vastenmieliseksi ja siksi lähdetään suurella joukolla?


Ei. Urban Sprawl tarkoittaa kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista, ei sen syitä. Syistä voidaan kinastella, mutta tosiasia on, ettei Urban Sprawlia olisi voinut teollistuneissa maissa tapahtua ilman elämäntavan muuttumista autoilusta riippuvaksi tai autoiluun perustuvaksi.




> Voiko Helsingin seudulla ihan tosissaan puhua urban sprawlista samaan tyyliin kuin jossain Jenkkilässä? Vai onko kyse siitä että Helsingissä estetään kaupunkia kasvamasta ja uudet asukaat joutuvat asumaan kaukana kaupungista taloudellisista syistä?


Jos Helsingin seudusta puhutaan, Urban Sprawl ei johtu siitä, ettei kukaan halua asua kaupungissa, vaan siitä, etteivät kaupunkiin pääse asumaan kaikki ne, jotka haluavat. Autot ovat kyllä pilanneet ison osan kaupunkiasumisesta, mutta silti kaupunkiin halutaan enemmän kuin päästään. Se, ettei pääse kaupunkiin, on kyllä rahakysymys. Kovan halun vuoksi kaupunkiasunnot ovat kalliita, eikä monella ole varaa riittävän suureen asuntoon kaupungissa.




> Tarkenna mitä tarkoitat härskeillä politikoilla, virkamiehillä ja hulluilla ideoilla. Mikä on vaihtoehtosi edustukselliselle demokratialle ja sille että vaativiin töihin palkataan asiantuntijoita?


Härski poliitikko on sellainen, joka esimerkiksi ehdottaa, että aloitettaisiin nyt edes jonkin työtunnelin louhinta Pisararataa varten, että voitaisiin sanoa Pisaran rakentamisen alkaneen ja siten eduskunnan olisi pakko antaa loppu miljardi.

Härsi virkamies on sellainen, joka tekee vastaavan kuin edellä Pisaran kanssa Espoossa Kivenlahden metron kanssa.

Hullut ideat ovat sellaisia, jotka maksavat mahdollisimman paljon, ja joista on mahdollisimman vähän hyötyä suhteellisesti tai absoluuttisesti. Mutta erilaisin valhein perustellaan, että ideat eivät ole ainoastaan hyödyllisiä vaan peräti välttämättömiä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se malli toimii hyvin niin kauan, kun kaupunki on kyllin pieni. Kun kaupunki kasvaa, sitä pitää alkaa jakaa pienempiin hallintoyksiköihin.
> 
> Tiesitkö, että Euroopassa on olemassa aluehallinnon yksikköjako,  local administrative unit (LAU)? Ei ole tarkoitus eikä tarkoituksenmukaista, että pienin aluehallinnon yksikkö on noin miljoona asukasta.


Eurooppalaisia suurkaupunkialueita kun vertaa niin Helsinki ei ole liian iso että se pitäisi pilkkua pikkukuntiin. Erilaisiin kaupunginosiin joilla on rajattu itsehallinto menisi jos pk-seudulla on metropolihallinto. Täytyy muistaa kanssa että esim Tukholmalla on itsessään 800-900.000 asukasta ja muilla läänin/maakäräjien kunnilla 20-50.000 eli Tukholma on se joka pitää ohjakset käsissään eikä anna naapureiden viedä. Pariisi ja Lontoo ovat maailmankaupunkeja joiden rooli sekä omassa maassaan että Euroopassa on erilainen kuin Helsingin tai Tukholman. Toinen ääriseimerkki on Pietari jossa itse sennimisessä kaupungissa on n 4 milliä asukasta ja kuvernementilla (joka maaantieteellisesti käsittää koko Inkerinmaan ja puolet Karjalan kannaksesta ja Laatokan ympäristön ) on yli 5 milliä.



> Ei. Urban Sprawl tarkoittaa kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista, ei sen syitä. Syistä voidaan kinastella, mutta tosiasia on, ettei Urban Sprawlia olisi voinut teollistuneissa maissa tapahtua ilman elämäntavan muuttumista autoilusta riippuvaksi tai autoiluun perustuvaksi.


Kiitos että tarkensit. Olen huomannut tässä, mutta ennenkaikkea muissa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja liikennettä käsittelevissä foorumeissa Urban Sprawl termiä käytettävän jonkinlaisena seurauksena sille että keskusta-alue on slummiutunut ja väki pakosta muuttaa pois. 
Tarkistin itse kanssa wikipediasta ja ymmärrän nyt että Urban Sprawlia voi ymmärtää sekä syynä että seurauksena sille että autosta riippuvainen elämäntyyli on niin vallitseva joissakin yhteiskunnissa. Käyttämällä englanninkielisiä termejä keskustelufoorumeissa voi helposti hämätä muita jotka eivät ole alan ammattilaisia. Tai sitten sekoitin sen johonkin muuhun termiin, ehkä  Urban Flight tai jotain sentapaista?




> Jos Helsingin seudusta puhutaan, Urban Sprawl ei johtu siitä, ettei kukaan halua asua kaupungissa, vaan siitä, etteivät kaupunkiin pääse asumaan kaikki ne, jotka haluavat. Autot ovat kyllä pilanneet ison osan kaupunkiasumisesta, mutta silti kaupunkiin halutaan enemmän kuin päästään. Se, ettei pääse kaupunkiin, on kyllä rahakysymys. Kovan halun vuoksi kaupunkiasunnot ovat kalliita, eikä monella ole varaa riittävän suureen asuntoon kaupungissa.


Tässä olen aika pitkälti samaa mieltä. Itse näkisin kuitenkin niin että Helsingissä ja muissa suurkaupunkialueissa on 2-3 erilaista suurempaa asumiskategoriaa jotka kaikki muodostavat oman "kuplansa", joista kantakaupukiasumisen kohdalla kupla ei ole vielä puhjennut koska uustuotantoa on pystytty kohdistamaan melko hyvin ja niiden ihmisten joiden preferenssit ja ostovoima ovat kohdallaan ovat ruokkineet positiivista kysyntää ja hintakehitystä. Muut kuplat eli lähiökupla ja nurmijärvi-kupla ovat jo puhjenneet ja asuntojen hinnat alkaneet luisua. 




> Härski poliitikko on sellainen, joka esimerkiksi ehdottaa, että aloitettaisiin nyt edes jonkin työtunnelin louhinta Pisararataa varten, että voitaisiin sanoa Pisaran rakentamisen alkaneen ja siten eduskunnan olisi pakko antaa loppu miljardi.
> 
> Härsi virkamies on sellainen, joka tekee vastaavan kuin edellä Pisaran kanssa Espoossa Kivenlahden metron kanssa.
> 
> Hullut ideat ovat sellaisia, jotka maksavat mahdollisimman paljon, ja joista on mahdollisimman vähän hyötyä suhteellisesti tai absoluuttisesti. Mutta erilaisin valhein perustellaan, että ideat eivät ole ainoastaan hyödyllisiä vaan peräti välttämättömiä.


Tiesin kyllä mitä tarkoitit kun luin kommenttisi, mutta pitäisi tarkentaa jos käytetään sellaista kieltä, ja kertoa mikä olisi vaihtoehtoinen tapa tehdä päätöksiä hankkeissa jotka kuitenkin koskevat aika isoa joukkoa ihmisiä, ei Pisara ole minkään marginaalijoukon hanke. Meillä on tällainen perustuslaki mikä meillä on joka määrää ne kiintopisteet minkä jonkun hankkeen on ohitettava että pääsee jatkolle ja Pisara ei päässyt.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eurooppalaisia suurkaupunkialueita kun vertaa niin Helsinki ei ole liian iso että se pitäisi pilkkua pikkukuntiin.


Minun lähtökohtani ei ole ulkomaisissa esimerkeissä, vaan tämän kaupunkiseudun toiminnallisissa tarpeissa.

Suomen kuntalaki ulottuu vain 0,5 miljoonaan asukkaaseen. Eli siihen saakka on laissa määritelty demokratian koko eli kunnanvaltuuston paikkamäärä. Suurkuntasuunnitelmissa huidotaan pitkälle sen yli, mikä jo osoittaa, ettei kuntalakia ja kunnan hallintoa ole tarkoitettu edes YTV-kuntien kokoiselle yksikölle. Ja juuri sen vuoksi aikanaan YTV perustettin.

Kuntalaki ulottuu suunnilleen Helsingin väkilukuun. Mutta Helsinkin kunnallispolitiikkaan itsekin osallistuneena ymmärrän hyvin, että kuntalain järjestelmä ei enää toimi. Yhtenä helposti ymmärrettävänä esimerkkinä se, että kokonaisia kaupunginosia jää ilman edustajia valtuustossa. Toisena konkreettisena esimerkkinä se, että valtuutettujen työtaakka ja tosiasialliset mahdollisuudet perehtyä vastuullaan oleviin asioihin ylittävät inhimilliset kyvyt. Siksi Helsinkin on virkavaltainen, sillä sen on pakko olla sitä.

Eivät NUTS ja LAU -käytännöt Euroopassa ole turhasta syntyneet. Turhaa on meillä niiden kieltäminen sellaisina, kuin niitä käytetään ja ymmärretään muualla Euroopassa. Mutta kai tämä on vain meidän metsäläisen kansamme kasvamista sivistysvaltioksi.  :Smile: 




> Tiesin kyllä mitä tarkoitit kun luin kommenttisi, mutta pitäisi tarkentaa jos käytetään sellaista kieltä, ja kertoa mikä olisi vaihtoehtoinen tapa tehdä päätöksiä hankkeissa jotka kuitenkin koskevat aika isoa joukkoa ihmisiä, ei Pisara ole minkään marginaalijoukon hanke. Meillä on tällainen perustuslaki mikä meillä on joka määrää ne kiintopisteet minkä jonkun hankkeen on ohitettava että pääsee jatkolle ja Pisara ei päässyt.


Meillä on kyllä sellainen perustuslaki, jossa sanotaan, että hallinnon tulee perustua totuuteen. Perustuslaki ei anna lupaa kävellä totuuden yli poliittisella päätöksellä. Mutta näin vain tehdään, ainakin liikennehankkeiden kanssa, joissa oma osaamiseni riittää totuuden arviointiin. Ja tuomioistuimet ja laillisuusvalvojat siunaavat.

Pisaran kohdalla on nyt menty parempaan suuntaan. Vuonna 2006 laskettiin vielä suunnilleen rehellisesti, ja luultiin, että Pisara on hyvä juttu, kun ei osattu vielä laskea oikein kustannuksia. Kun vuonna 2011 kustannukset osattiin laskea oikein, siirryttiin poliittisen tarkoituksenmukaisuuden eli valehtelun linjalle. Vuoden 2014 hankearvioinnissa tehtiin korjausliike, vaikka hinta tarkentui ylöspäin edelleen. Mutta sitten olivatkin vastakkain poliittiet halut ja totuus. Onneksi nyt totuus voitti, vaikka edellisen hallituksen aikaan tilanne oli toisin. Mutta tämä ei tapahtunut kuntahallinnossa, vaan valtionhallinnossa. Kuntahallinto ei edelleenkään toimi, tämänkään asian kanssa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuntalaki ulottuu suunnilleen Helsingin väkilukuun. Mutta Helsinkin kunnallispolitiikkaan itsekin osallistuneena ymmärrän hyvin, että kuntalain järjestelmä ei enää toimi. Yhtenä helposti ymmärrettävänä esimerkkinä se, että kokonaisia kaupunginosia jää ilman edustajia valtuustossa. Toisena konkreettisena esimerkkinä se, että valtuutettujen työtaakka ja tosiasialliset mahdollisuudet perehtyä vastuullaan oleviin asioihin ylittävät inhimilliset kyvyt. Siksi Helsinkin on virkavaltainen, sillä sen on pakko olla sitä.


Kuntalakia voi muuttaa niin että se skaalautuu. Täytyy muistaa että valtuusto ei ole ainoa paikka missä päätöksiä tehdään vaan lautakunnat valmistelevat ja niiden jäsenet jakautuvat yleensä tasaisemmin, niihin valitaan niitä usein jotka pääsivät varapaikoille vaaleissa. Iso kaupunki->isot hankkeet ->isot kiistakohdat. Poistuvatko kiistanalaiset asiat rakentamalla kuntarajoja kaupunginosien välille? Miksi muuten äänioikeus on vain siinä kunnassa missä on kirjolla? Miksi ei saisi äänestää myös työpaikan sijaintikunnassa, tai kesämökkinsä/kakkosasuntonsa? Sallitaanhan nykyään kaksoiskansalisuuskin ja äänestäminen kahden eri valtion vaaleissa.




> Meillä on kyllä sellainen perustuslaki, jossa sanotaan, että hallinnon tulee perustua totuuteen. Perustuslaki ei anna lupaa kävellä totuuden yli poliittisella päätöksellä. Mutta näin vain tehdään, ainakin liikennehankkeiden kanssa, joissa oma osaamiseni riittää totuuden arviointiin. Ja tuomioistuimet ja laillisuusvalvojat siunaavat.


Politiikka on aina ollut sitä että  käytetään argumentteina ns puolitotuuksia jotka uppoavat hyvin kansaan silloin kun jollain on oma lehmä ojassa. Monissa muissakin asioissa kuin liikenneasioissa. Muutenhan ei tarvitsisi mitään vaaleja järjestää eikä tarvittaisi kuin yksi puolue.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuntalakia voi muuttaa niin että se skaalautuu.


Juu. Se muutos on kaksitasoinen kunnanhallinto. Sitä tässä on yritetty, mutta kun kaikki eivät oikein asiaa ymmärrä. Eivätkä sitäkään, että erilaisten kuntayhtymien kautta 2-tasoinen kunnanhallinto jo on. Mutta ei kaksitasoista kunnallista demokratiaa.




> Politiikka on aina ollut sitä että  käytetään argumentteina ns puolitotuuksia jotka uppoavat hyvin kansaan silloin kun jollain on oma lehmä ojassa. Monissa muissakin asioissa kuin liikenneasioissa. Muutenhan ei tarvitsisi mitään vaaleja järjestää eikä tarvittaisi kuin yksi puolue.


Perustuslaki kuitenkin kieltää valehtelun, ja kielto koskee myös luottamushenkilöitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Perustuslaki kuitenkin kieltää valehtelun, ja kielto koskee myös luottamushenkilöitä.


Mistä vedät rajan valehtelun ja puolitotuuden kertomisen välillä?
t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä vedät rajan valehtelun ja puolitotuuden kertomisen välillä?


Siihen, puhutaanko totta vai ei. Totta on totuus, muu ei ole totta.

Menemättä totuuden määrittely filosofiaan, totuus ei ole sitä, että ministeri, virkamies tai poliitikko sanoo jonkin asian olevan jotain siksi, että ko. henkilö haluaa asian olevan niin. Ja sitten päättää tai muuten toimii sen mukaan mitä valehteli.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Siihen, puhutaanko totta vai ei. Totta on totuus, muu ei ole totta.


Kannattaa huomioida, että absoluuttinen totuus on olemassa vain menneisyydessä ja vain yksikäsitteisten fyysisten seikkojen osalta. Silloin kun suunnitellaan tulevaisuutta ei ole olemassa absoluuttista totuutta, koska tulevaisuutta ei voi ennustaa täydellisesti. Tulevaisuuden yhteiskunnan suunnittelu onkin yleensä täynnä oletuksia, arvovalintoja ja mielipiteitä eikä se, että joku asia tuntuu itsestä totuudelta useinkaan tarkoita, että kaikki muilla ihmisillä olisi sama tuntemus.

Toki merkittävä osa ihmisistä on niin voimakkaasti kiinni omassa arvopohjassaan ja omissa mielipiteissään, ettei heillä ole kykyä nähdä itselleen tärkeissä asioissa harmaan sävyjä, joita maailman on täynnä, silloin näkee vain mustaa tai valkeaa, totta tai valetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Menemättä totuuden määrittely filosofiaan, totuus ei ole sitä, että ministeri, virkamies tai poliitikko sanoo jonkin asian olevan jotain siksi, että ko. henkilö haluaa asian olevan niin. Ja sitten päättää tai muuten toimii sen mukaan mitä valehteli.


Täytynee vielä täsmentää itseäni.

Kun viittasin perustuslakiin ja hallintoon, kyse on siitä, että hallinto on päätöksiä, viranhaltijoiden tulee perustella päätöksensä, ja perustelujen tulee olla totta.

Poliittista kinaa voidaan käydä arvovalinnoista, kuten siitä, halutaanko tulevaisuuden liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen perustuvan autoiluun vai ei. Ei ole olemassa totuutta siitä, onko autoilu oikein tai väärin. Mutta yhteisesti sopimamme laki edellyttää, että tällaisen arvovalinnan hetkellä pitää kertoa, mitä uskotaan, arvioidaan tai ennustetaan seuraavan tästä arvovalinnasta. Ja silloin pitää puhua totta.

On esimerkiksi valehtelua sanoa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne voi perustua autoiluun, eikä siksi tarvitse panna rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan vaikka keskustatunneliin, kun sanojalla on ideologinen eli poliittinen halu tukea autoilua tai saada keskustatunneli rakenteille. Valehtelua tämä on siksi, että on yleisesti tiedossa ja helposti laskelmalla osoitettavissa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne ei voi perustua autoiluun, kun sinne ei autoja tarpeeksi mahdu.

Yhtä lailla valehtelua on sanoa, että tunneli ratkaisee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen, kun voidaan helposti laskelmilla osoittaa, ettei tunneli ratkaise niitä asioita, joita väittäjä väittää. Päätöksen perustelevaksi totuudeksi ei kelpaa, että uskoo ja haluaa asian olevan, kuten väittää.

Valitettavasti viimeaikainen oikeuskäytäntö on ollut, että tuomioistuimet eivät ymmärrä eroa totuuden ja ideologisten mielipiteiden välillä. Vaikka laki vaatii perusteeksi totuuden, valheet on hyväksytty perusteiksi selityksellä, että on taroituksenmukaisuuskysymys, sovelletaanko lakia totuuden edellyttämisestä vai ei.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valitettavasti viimeaikainen oikeuskäytäntö on ollut, että tuomioistuimet eivät ymmärrä eroa totuuden ja ideologisten mielipiteiden välillä. Vaikka laki vaatii perusteeksi totuuden, valheet on hyväksytty perusteiksi selityksellä, että on taroituksenmukaisuuskysymys, sovelletaanko lakia totuuden edellyttämisestä vai ei.


Kukaan ei suostuisi vapaaehtoisesti ehdokkaaksi kansanedustajaksi tai ministeriksi jos on vaara joutua linnaan siitä ettei ole kertonut kaikkea totuutta tai on luullut jonkun lobbarin väitettä oikeaksi ja lähtenyt ajamaan sen asiaa. Tai sitten pitäisi rimaa todella kohottaa niin että valituiksi tulisi vain jotain elinkeinoelämän ja virkamiehistön ja tiedemiesten kermaa. Paluuta vanhanmallisiin sääty-valtiopäiviin siis?

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:46 ----------




> Kyllä sillä on merkitystä, mutta ei ollenkaan niin suurta kuin jotkut kuvittelevat (tai haluavat kuvitella). Toteutuneiden hintojen perusteella (niin) monella ihmisellä näyttää sijainnin arvostaminen menevän "viihtyisyyden" arvostamisen yli, että tämä määrää Helsingin seudulla asuntojen hintatasoa.


Siirsin tämän aiheen käsittelyn tähän ketjuun:

Sijainnin merkitys asuntojen arvoissa näkyy ennen kaikkea asuinalueiden sijoittumisessa niiden  välisessä sosio-ekonomisessa arvojärjestyksessä. Siihen vaikuttavat monet tekijät kuten rakennuskannan arkitehtuuri, maisemat, asukkaiden koulutus ja tulotaso, valitettavasti myös etninen tausta, koulujen taso, kaupallisten ja julkisten palvelujen ja vapaa-ajanviettopaikkojen ja ulkoilualueiden läheisyys. Joukkoliikenneyhteyksien taso on vain yksi tekijä näiden joukossa. Joukkoliikenneyhteyksien totaalinen puuttuminen tietenkin alentaa arvostusta ja hintaa todella paljon vaikka kaikki muut tekijät olisivat kohdallaan. Mutta myös pysäköintimahdolllisuuksien puuttuminen voi aiheuttaa saman.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Kukaan ei suostuisi vapaaehtoisesti ehdokkaaksi kansanedustajaksi tai ministeriksi jos on vaara joutua linnaan siitä ettei ole kertonut kaikkea totuutta tai on luullut jonkun lobbarin väitettä oikeaksi ja lähtenyt ajamaan sen asiaa.


Oikeuslaitoksen tehtävä on ottaa selvää, oliko kyseessä tarkoituksellinen valehtelu, asioiden selvittämisen vakava laiminlyönti vai kohtuullinen väärinymmärrys.

Suomalaisella kansanedustajalla ja erityisesti ministerillä on nykyisin niin paljon luottohenkilökuntaa, että osan heistä voi kyllä laittaa vaikka täysipäiväiseksi faktantarkistajaksi. Lain ja totuuden paremmalla puolella ei ole kohtuuttoman vaikea pysyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kukaan ei suostuisi vapaaehtoisesti ehdokkaaksi kansanedustajaksi tai ministeriksi jos on vaara joutua linnaan siitä ettei ole kertonut kaikkea totuutta tai on luullut jonkun lobbarin väitettä oikeaksi ja lähtenyt ajamaan sen asiaa.


Kenekään ei pitäisi tällaisella moraalilla lähteä edes ehdokkaaksi. Silloin ei ole pelkoa joutua kansanedustajaksi tai ministeriksi, joka ei saa valehdella.




> Suomalaisella kansanedustajalla ja erityisesti ministerillä on nykyisin niin paljon luottohenkilökuntaa, että osan heistä voi kyllä laittaa vaikka täysipäiväiseksi faktantarkistajaksi. Lain ja totuuden paremmalla puolella ei ole kohtuuttoman vaikea pysyä.


Ei olekaan. Ehkä kaikki eivät vain halua?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> On esimerkiksi valehtelua sanoa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne voi perustua autoiluun, eikä siksi tarvitse panna rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan vaikka keskustatunneliin, kun sanojalla on ideologinen eli poliittinen halu tukea autoilua tai saada keskustatunneli rakenteille. Valehtelua tämä on siksi, että on yleisesti tiedossa ja helposti laskelmalla osoitettavissa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne ei voi perustua autoiluun, kun sinne ei autoja tarpeeksi mahdu.
> 
> Yhtä lailla valehtelua on sanoa, että tunneli ratkaisee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen, kun voidaan helposti laskelmilla osoittaa, ettei tunneli ratkaise niitä asioita, joita väittäjä väittää. Päätöksen perustelevaksi totuudeksi ei kelpaa, että uskoo ja haluaa asian olevan, kuten väittää.


Ei noista kumpikaan ole yksiselitteisesti valetta. Yleensä asioita ei edes kuvata niin tarkasti poliittisessa keskustelussa, että argumentit olisivat yksiselitteisesti totta tai valetta. Sitten jos lukija olettaa taustalle joitakin omia olettamuksiaan, voi argumentti tulla niiden valossa todeksi tai vääräksi. On kuitenkin aika alkeellista olla tunnistamatta omien oletustensa vaikutusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei noista kumpikaan ole yksiselitteisesti valetta. Yleensä asioita ei edes kuvata niin tarkasti poliittisessa keskustelussa, että argumentit olisivat yksiselitteisesti totta tai valetta. Sitten jos lukija olettaa taustalle joitakin omia olettamuksiaan, voi argumentti tulla niiden valossa todeksi tai vääräksi. On kuitenkin aika alkeellista olla tunnistamatta omien oletustensa vaikutusta.


On totta, että taitava väittelijä osaa muotoilla sanomansa siten, että se kuulostaa vakuuttavalta, mutta tosiasiassa väittelijä ei sanokaan mitään täsmällistä ja tarkkaa, josta voi joutua vastuuseen. Tällainen väittelijä käyttää hyväkseen kuulijan mielikuvia, joiden avulla hän saa kuulijan ymmärtämään asiansa haluamallaan tavalla. Jälkikäteen väittelijä kiinni jäätyään voi sitten sanoa, että eihän hän sanonut noin, vaan kuulija on itse tulkinnut asian siten kuin kuulija asian ilmaisee. Tällaisia puhujia on saatu kuunnella näissä liikenneasioissa yllin kyllin, ja menestyksellä he ovat saaneetkin ajamiaan asioita läpi  veronmaksajien vahingoksi.

Minulle tällainen puhe on sama asia kuin valehtelu. Valehtelun tarkoitus on saada toinen uskomaan asian olevan muuta kuin se todellisuudessa on. Uskottava tyhjän puhuja tekee aivan saman, ja aivan samassa tarkoituksessa. Ero on vain siinä, että suorasta valehtelusta on suurempi riski jäädä kiinni ja joutua virkavastuuseen kuin kieroista ja harhaan johdattelevista sanakäänteistä. Eräässä tuomioistuimen päätöksessä tämä asia olikin muotoiltu suunnilleen siten, että valtuutetuilla on vapaus luottaa esittelijään, ja esittelijän valheeseen uskominen ei ole menettelytapavirhe, vaan tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys, joka ei ole valitusperuste eikä valehtelu siten ole peruste päätöksen kumoamiselle.

Minulle tästä nousee kysymys, miksi meillä on lainsäädäntöä, miksi tehdään selvityksiä, miksi on virkavastuu ja miksi demokratia, jos esittelijä saa puhua puuta heinää ja se kelpaa päätösten lailliseksi perusteluksi tuomioistuimen vahvistuksella. Politiikka on arvovalintoja, mutta valehtelu ei ole arvovalintaa vaan mielivaltaa.

Jos et pidä esimerkkejäni valehteluna, olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, mihin sen perustat.

En aio panna sanoja suuhusi, mutta voin kyllä itsekin väittää itseäni vastaan sillä, että tietenkin Helsingin liikenne voi perustua vain autoiluun, kun hävitetään tarpeeksi paljon nykyisiä rakennuksia, jotta saadaan tilaa uusille kaduille ja parkkipaikoille. Esimerkissäni lähdin kuitenkin siitä, että ne, jotka autoilun puolesta puhuvat, eivät esitä rakennusten hävittämistä, vaan ymmärtämättömyyttään uskovat juurikin muutaman tunnelin ja joukkoliikennekaistojen poistamisen ratkaisevan kantakaupungin vapaan autoilun. Ei ratkaise, jos muuta väittää, valehtelee tarkoituksella tai tyhmyyttään.

Vastaavasti tunnelijoukkoliikenteestä. Ei Espoon tai Sipoon metsiin taikka Kaivokadun ja lentokentän välille lentokenttämetroa varten esitetä rakennettavaksi pilvelnpiirtäjiä Manhattanin tapaan. Ei edes Tokion tapaista matalaa ja tiivistä muutaman kerroksen kaupunkimattoa. Louko on esittänyt Espoon väestönkasvun ja maankäytön tiheyden aivan samaksi metron kanssa ja ilman, esimerkkinä vallitsevista reunaehdoista, joita en pitänyt tarpeellisena esimerkkeihini kirjoittaa.

Kun mainitset taustaoletukset, osoitat, että ymmärsit kyllä, että esimerkkini olivat juurikin oikein.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ei noista kumpikaan ole yksiselitteisesti valetta. Yleensä asioita ei edes kuvata niin tarkasti poliittisessa keskustelussa, että argumentit olisivat yksiselitteisesti totta tai valetta. Sitten jos lukija olettaa taustalle joitakin omia olettamuksiaan, voi argumentti tulla niiden valossa todeksi tai vääräksi. On kuitenkin aika alkeellista olla tunnistamatta omien oletustensa vaikutusta.


Matematiikka ja fysiikan lait (sisältäen tässä yhteydessä tilankäytön) eivät kuitenkaan ole mielipidekysymyksiä vaan faktoja. Samoin jos väittää jonkun asian olevan kiellettyä, niin tästä on silloin voitava löytää mustaa valkoisella.

Toki moni levittää väärää tietoa ihan puhtaasti (oikean) tiedon puutteen vuoksi, mutta jos tätä väärää tietoa levittää niin, että tietää tekevänsä niin ja/tai ei aio myöntää olevansa väärässä, jos joku osoittaa hänen väitteensä vääräksi, niin silloin kyse on puhtaasti valehtelusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kenekään ei pitäisi tällaisella moraalilla lähteä edes ehdokkaaksi. Silloin ei ole pelkoa joutua kansanedustajaksi tai ministeriksi, joka ei saa valehdella.


Suomessa kynnys asettaa korkean tason politikkoja syytteesen on aika korkea. Toisaalta sitten jos langettava tuomio tulee niin siihen on leivottu herralisää. Useimmat tuomiot jotka on tullut ovat olleet liikennerikkomuksista tai yksityiselämän risaisuudesta johtuvia.

Ei tule mieleen muita jotka olisi tuomittu oikeudessa viimeisen 25 vuoden aikana virkarikoksista kuin Kauko Juhantalo ja Ulf Sundqvist 1990-luvulla, enkä muista oliko Sundqvist edes kansanedustaja silloin vai vain puolueen- ja pankinjohtaja. 




> Minulle tällainen puhe on sama asia kuin valehtelu. Valehtelun tarkoitus on saada toinen uskomaan asian olevan muuta kuin se todellisuudessa on. Uskottava tyhjän puhuja tekee aivan saman, ja aivan samassa tarkoituksessa. Ero on vain siinä, että suorasta valehtelusta on suurempi riski jäädä kiinni ja joutua virkavastuuseen kuin kieroista ja harhaan johdattelevista sanakäänteistä. Eräässä tuomioistuimen päätöksessä tämä asia olikin muotoiltu suunnilleen siten, että valtuutetuilla on vapaus luottaa esittelijään, ja esittelijän valheeseen uskominen ei ole menettelytapavirhe, vaan tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys, joka ei ole valitusperuste eikä valehtelu siten ole peruste päätöksen kumoamiselle.
> 
> Minulle tästä nousee kysymys, miksi meillä on lainsäädäntöä, miksi tehdään selvityksiä, miksi on virkavastuu ja miksi demokratia, jos esittelijä saa puhua puuta heinää ja se kelpaa päätösten lailliseksi perusteluksi tuomioistuimen vahvistuksella. Politiikka on arvovalintoja, mutta valehtelu ei ole arvovalintaa vaan mielivaltaa.


Politikot on valittu edustamaan meitä ja niitä asioita joita me ajamme. Kaikki eivät aja niitä asioita kuin mitä sinä ajat ja kaikki eivät niitä kuin minä ajan.
Jotkut asiat joista heidän on päätettävä ovat niin vaikeita ja kiemuraisia ettei voi päättää muiden kuin olettamusten perusteella. 
Osa päätettävistä asioista ei ole edes Suomen lainsäädännössä määriteltyjä, kuten suhteemme ulkovaltioihin, ainakaan niihin ulkovaltoihin jotka eivät ole EU:n tai muun sellaisen yhteisön jäseniä joissa Suomi on. Sellaisissa aioissa polotikkojen on pakko käyttää mielikuvia ja muita keinoja saadaakseen viestinsä perille äänestäjille miten he aikovat toimia. 

Ja sitten täytyy muistaa että politikot jotka tekevät päätöksiä jotka johtavat ei-toivottuihin  tuloksiin, eivätkä osaa perustella miksi he tekivät niin, yleensä häviävät ääniä seuraavissa vaaleissa joissa luottamus mitataan. Oikein pahoissa mokissa yleensä tuomioistuimen antaman tuomion lisäksi joudutaan luopumaan myös asemastaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Samppa

> Ja sitten täytyy muistaa että politikot jotka tekevät päätöksiä jotka johtavat ei-toivottuihin  tuloksiin, eivätkä osaa perustella miksi he tekivät niin, yleensä häviävät ääniä seuraavissa vaaleissa joissa luottamus mitataan. Oikein pahoissa mokissa yleensä tuomioistuimen antaman tuomion lisäksi joudutaan luopumaan myös asemastaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Muistatko, kuinka Juhantalon kävi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos et pidä esimerkkejäni valehteluna, olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, mihin sen perustat.


Ei nyt ole kovin vaikeaa keksiä taustaoletuksia, joilla kumpikin väittämä saadaan joko todeksi tai  epätodeksi. Kun kerran haluat, että minä annan niistä esimerkkejä, niin tässäpä niitä on:




> On esimerkiksi valehtelua sanoa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne voi perustua autoiluun, eikä siksi tarvitse panna rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan vaikka keskustatunneliin, kun sanojalla on ideologinen eli poliittinen halu tukea autoilua tai saada keskustatunneli rakenteille. Valehtelua tämä on siksi, että on yleisesti tiedossa ja helposti laskelmalla osoitettavissa, että Helsingin keskustan liikenne ei voi perustua autoiluun, kun sinne ei autoja tarpeeksi mahdu.


Tämä väittämä on totta, jos esim. oletetaan, että rahaa on käytössä niin paljon, että autoilulle saadaan rakennettua riittävä kapasiteetti (sekä liikenneväylät että pysäköinti) maan alle. Tuo oletus hulvattomasta rahoituksesta ei ole itse keksimäni, vaan Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen ylijohtaja kertoi sen joskus n. 5 vuotta sitten Liikenneviraston asiakaslehdessä (nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseutua koskien).

Epätosi tämä väittämä on, jos esim. oletetaan, että autoilun kapasiteettia (sekä liikenneväylät että pysäköinti) ei kasvateta ja liikenteen perustumiseksi autoiluun kaikilla keskustassa töissä olevilla olisi oltava käytössä pysäköintipaikka työpäivänsä ajaksi.




> Yhtä lailla valehtelua on sanoa, että tunneli ratkaisee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen, kun voidaan helposti laskelmilla osoittaa, ettei tunneli ratkaise niitä asioita, joita väittäjä väittää. Päätöksen perustelevaksi totuudeksi ei kelpaa, että uskoo ja haluaa asian olevan, kuten väittää.


Tässä et kertonut, mitä väittäjä väittää. Jos väittäjä vaikka väittää, että tunneli ratkaisee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisen ilmaiseksi, on väite tietysti epätosi. Jos väittäjä taas väittää, että tunneli on yksi tapa ratkaista joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen, on väite totta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä väittämä on totta, jos esim. oletetaan, että rahaa on käytössä niin paljon, että autoilulle saadaan rakennettua riittävä kapasiteetti (sekä liikenneväylät että pysäköinti) maan alle. Tuo oletus hulvattomasta rahoituksesta ei ole itse keksimäni, vaan Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen ylijohtaja kertoi sen joskus n. 5 vuotta sitten Liikenneviraston asiakaslehdessä (nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseutua koskien).


OK. Olet oikeassa, että ilman tyhjentävää määrittelyä kaikista mahdollisista taustaolettamista ja -ehdoista minä valehtelin, koska oli mahdollista osoittaa, että jotakuinkin epärealistisessa tilanteessa asia voikin olla toisin. Onneksi sentään osoitin tämän itse.  :Smile: 

Mutta tämä pätee myös toisinpäin. Aivan samoin mutta paljon helpommin on osoitettavissa, että poliitikot ja virkamiehet valehtelevat. Hehän eivät määrittele, missä olosuhteissa heidän väittämänsä voisi olla totta tai missä se on varmasti valhetta. Siis silloin, jos väittämä sattuu olemaan yhtä kehno kuin esimerkkini. Mutta todellisuus on paljon pahempi, sillä Pisaraa ja metroa on edistetty yksiselitteisillä valheilla. Tässä foorumissa tänään oli esillä yksi yksiselitteinen valhe metron 3 minuutin vuorovälistä. Eikä se johtanutkaan kuin vain 200.000.000 euron riitaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistatko, kuinka Juhantalon kävi?


Wikipedian mukaan 1 v ehdolista vankeutta, ministerin tehtävästä erottaminen ja myöhemmin myös kansanedustajan tehtävästä erottaminen. Pääsi tosin takaisin eduskuntaan seuraavissa vaaleissa.

t. Rainer

----------

